# How To Peel A Hardboiled Egg



## cookingkitchen (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm new and thought this would be a good way to share 

YouTube - Miguel Torres Peels Egg w/out Peeling

Also...to the lady who lost her cat...I am so sorry! I had that happen to me a while back.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2010)

First!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

I suspect that eggs that can be peeled using this method are also the ones that are easy to peel in the normal fashion.  I'd guess that if you went to the market and bought a dozen eggs then hard cooked them, less than 50% would peel this easily.


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I suspect that eggs that can be peeled using this method are also the ones that are easy to peel in the normal fashion.  I'd guess that if you went to the market and bought a dozen eggs then hard cooked them, less than 50% would peel this easily.


I have heard it works on every egg


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

Very slick, and thanks for sharing.  Welcome to Discuss Cooking, you'll like it here.




Andy M. said:


> I suspect that eggs that can be peeled using this method are also the ones that are easy to peel in the normal fashion.  I'd guess that if you went to the market and bought a dozen eggs then hard cooked them, less than 50% would peel this easily.



You talked yourself into an assignment Andy.  Report forthcoming?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Very slick, and thanks for sharing.  Welcome to Discuss Cooking, you'll like it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe next Easter...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2010)

I plan hard cooked eggs about 2 weeks ahead of time.  Buy the eggs, mark the cartons and put in back of the fridge.  2 weeks later I drag them out boil them up and they peel effortlessly.  So, I usually have eggs in the back of the fridge that Shrek can't touch!


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Maybe next Easter...


Too long! Do it now!


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 2, 2010)

Anybody try it?


----------



## tinysmom (Oct 3, 2010)

*Peeling Hard Boiled Eggs*

Does anyone have any tricks for easing the peeling of hard boiled eggs?  I have tried submerging the eggs in cold water immediately after cooking but that does not consistently work.    Thanks!


----------



## Linux (Oct 3, 2010)

tinysmom said:


> Does anyone have any tricks for easing the peeling of hard boiled eggs?  I have tried submerging the eggs in cold water immediately after cooking but that does not consistently work.    Thanks!



Welcome to DC. 

Submerging hard boiled eggs in cold water is a good thing, anyway. It prevents the eggs from over-cooking in getting that dark ring forming around their yolks. But like you, cracking their shells afterwards is really only what I have found the best. There is no easy way I'm afraid.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 3, 2010)

Best way is to not use fresh eggs. Buy your eggs, and stash them in the refrigerator for @ 2 weeks then cook. Believe me it will be much easier.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread has come up before.  And I gave the same advice back then.  My wife taught me early in our marriage to crack the eggs all over, just after removing them from hot water, and immediately plunge them into cold water.  It works every time for me.  The only thing is that you have to get under that thin skin that's attached to the egg shell.  After that, the shell peels away easily, leaving me with whole, intact hard or soft boiled eggs.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gracie's Kitchen (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree, an older egg works best. It is definitely helpful to get cold water on them and get it to seep under the cracked shell for an easier release.


----------



## tinysmom (Oct 3, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> This thread has come up before.  And I gave the same advice back then.  My wife taught me early in our marriage to crack the eggs all over, just after removing them from hot water, and immediately plunge them into cold water.  It works every time for me.  The only thing is that you have to get under that thin skin that's attached to the egg shell.  After that, the shell peels away easily, leaving me with whole, intact hard or soft boiled eggs.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




I usually hard boil enough eggs to last a few days.  If I'm not eating them right away I can't crack the eggs right?  I assume cracking them and submerging them works if I am going to eat them right away.  Thanks for all your suggestions everyone.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2010)

If you crack all of the eggs right after boiling, and submerge in the cold water, you can place the unused eggs in an airtight container and store in the fridge for a few days.  They'll still be good.  I mean, do you ever store left over egg salad in the fridge?  Same thing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pbnjgourmet (Oct 4, 2010)

My husband likes to eat boiled eggs every morning so I have tried many different ways to cook them and here is the best way we found:

Let the eggs sit on the counter for 3-5 days before cooking.  We put them in a large pot and cover them with water but just enough to just cover the tops of the eggs.  We bring the pot to a rolling boil and then let them sit covered for 18 minutes.  After the 18 minutes we submerge them in an ice water bath for a few hours and then refrigerate.  To peel them I always crack both ends and start at the end that had space in it since the inside doesn't always fill the entire shell and then I use the side of my thumb to peel off the rest.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2010)

A friend of mine who worked in catering told me his secret.  Be sure to salt the water the eggs boil in.  I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally, I don't like the idea of using unfresh eggs. There is too much risk with even refridgerated eggs, people can not be 100% certain they are not going to poison themselves.

Peeling eggshells, surely, is no hard thing? Far better to put up with the inconvenience that is far less troublesome than peeling onions and crying.

Running a commercial eatery, there is no way I would risk using unfresh eggs. Especially when their cost is way low.


----------



## MSC (Oct 4, 2010)

I was also having problems peeling hard boiled eggs after ages doing it kinda a la Julia Child's technique and the reasons why the eggs being sold today don't peel as well is the subject of a separate thread.
So went googling and found a video on youtube by Tim ferriss entitled "How to peel hard boiled eggs without peeling".
The video is worth seeing even if you don't follow everything, as the "real" secret IMO is that he puts in a little baking soda in when boiling the eggs, have now done it this way 4 times and it works like a charm.
Here's the link and please note, I'm using a different OS so it may not work for you, if not just google Tim Ferriss and how to peel hard boiled eggs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN2gYHJNT3Y


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2010)

Salting the water works just as well, and at least in my kitchen is handier.  

I definitely wouldn't want anyone blowing their saliva on my egg!   YUUUUUKKKK!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2010)

Linux said:


> Personally, I don't like the idea of using unfresh eggs...




Eggs will stay fresh and edible under refrigeration for 30 days after laying according to the American Egg Board and the FDA.  I don't think anyone is suggesting dangerous practices.

As an egg ages (say a week or two), it loses a little moisture and a space is created between the egg and the membrane on the inside of the shell.  When you hard cook these eggs, they will peel more easily than a newly laid egg.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are going to make egg salad you can cut the eggs in half while still in the shell. Then scoop them out with a spoon. Works like a charm . But if you need the eggs basically whole use older eggs and follow Goodweed's instructions. I only cool the eggs in icewater until they are cool enough on the outside to handle. Then I remove the shells immediately and put them back into the ice water to cool completely. No dark yolks and the shells peel easily. But as was mentioned before, older eggs are better for hard boiling.


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Eggs will stay fresh and edible under refrigeration for 30 days after laying according to the American Egg Board and the FDA.  I don't think anyone is suggesting dangerous practices.
> 
> As an egg ages (say a week or two), it loses a little moisture and a space is created between the egg and the membrane on the inside of the shell.  When you hard cook these eggs, they will peel more easily than a newly laid egg.



Okay, fair enough your American Standard Board, the FDA, and, your stomach. Only I have a full-time brasserie to run and the turnover of eggs for breakfast alone mean 5 dozen and that means fresh eggs every day. I am not in any way degrading by suggestion your American's food standards. But I have mine, and 2 week's "unfresh" eggs is unacceptable.

The British Food Standard's Agency is Draconian enough to put grey hairs on any professional caterer's head. We have to be so careful. And, they have inspectors who can call without notice, often when we are right in the middle of a busy morning. The Bu$$ers. 

Thank you, though, for the tip on peeling hard boiled eggs. Noted. 

Linux.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2010)

Linux said:


> ...The British Food Standard's Agency is Draconian enough to put grey hairs on any professional caterer's head. We have to be so careful...



I understand the constraints imposed by your government and ours on kitchens that serve the public.  As part of that public, I appreciate their vigilance.

Using 5 dozen eggs a day means you must receive deliveries of fresh eggs daily or semi-daily as storage space would probably be an issue.  That's good for you and your customers.

You obviously know that all foods have safe storage lives - the length of time they are still perfectly good under proper storage conditions.  As long as you maintain those conditions, there is no danger in using that food.  I'm not suggesting use outside (or even close to the end of) that period.


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I understand the constraints imposed by your government and ours on kitchens that serve the public.  As part of that public, I appreciate their vigilance.
> 
> Using 5 dozen eggs a day means you must receive deliveries of fresh eggs daily or semi-daily as storage space would probably be an issue.  That's good for you and your customers.
> 
> You obviously know that all foods have safe storage lives - the length of time they are still perfectly good under proper storage conditions.  As long as you maintain those conditions, there is no danger in using that food.  I'm not suggesting use outside (or even close to the end of) that period.



Thank you for what you wrote. I appreciated it. 

The logistics of food ordering, supply and demand alone is mind boggling, and some days I suffer severe anxiety. Yes, we are fully aware that all foods do have safe storage lives. But the Use By date for our eggs means they will always be used well before expiry. Same with all dairy products because we cannot be 100% certain, even though such are labelled. For dairy produce I buy direct from farmers, will never use wholesalers, for their "Use By" dates are not to be trusted. These people supply supermarkets, and there is no surety that what is printed on packages is stated Gospel. In the food industry, there are horror stories...


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

MSC said:


> I was also having problems peeling hard boiled eggs after ages doing it kinda a la Julia Child's technique and the reasons why the eggs being sold today don't peel as well is the subject of a separate thread.
> So went googling and found a video on youtube by Tim ferriss entitled "How to peel hard boiled eggs without peeling".
> The video is worth seeing even if you don't follow everything, as the "real" secret IMO is that he puts in a little baking soda in when boiling the eggs, have now done it this way 4 times and it works like a charm.
> Here's the link and please note, I'm using a different OS so it may not work for you, if not just google Tim Ferriss and how to peel hard boiled eggs.
> YouTube - Tim Ferriss - How to Peel Hard-boiled Eggs without Peeling


 

Okay, I have to try this right now.  If it really works this is so cool.  I love learning something new, especially about cooking! Will get back to you in half an hour.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 4, 2010)

I wanted to try it too. Eggs are cooling now!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 4, 2010)

Totally worked for me!


----------



## tinysmom (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW!  This I have to try!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2010)

Next batch...since DH just did some the other night.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

Worked like a charm.  I'll never do it any other way!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, I forgot one thing.. DO NOT buy the "as seen on tv" eggstractor.  Trust me on this.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 4, 2010)

Whay don't buy?

Is the price EGGSorbinent or did it not live up to your EGGspectations.


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

Fine for the old yolks at home, though.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 4, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Whay don't buy?
> 
> ... did it not live up to your EGGspectations.


 
Eggs-actly.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2010)

This is the second thread in recent days that has highlighted this method of peeling hard cooked eggs.

My only comment is,_ if this is how you peel your eggs, don't invite me over for any hard cooked egg dishes._


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

There's nothing worse than an soft boiled man.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

I was so excited about this method that when I was at my brothers this afternoon I showed him the technique.  But he had very fresh eggs.  It did not work!  I was so egg-asperated!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> This is the second thread in recent days that has highlighted this method of peeling hard cooked eggs.
> 
> My only comment is,_ if this is how you peel your eggs, don't invite me over for any hard cooked egg dishes._


 
DH wonders why I get him a new spoon when he tastes things and why I get him a small bowl of it...I married a double dipper.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2010)

Now I'll be afraid to eat anything with hard boiled eggs in it that I did not make myself.  You never know who thinks its a great idea to spit all over them.  NASTY!


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 4, 2010)

Because I saw someone else trying to figure it out...


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 5, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Now I'll be afraid to eat anything with hard boiled eggs in it that I did not make myself.  You never know who thinks its a great idea to spit all over them.  NASTY!


Its not spitting!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2010)

cookingkitchen said:


> Its not spitting!



Call it what you like.  It's an unsanitary way to peel an egg.  I can't imagine any health department approving of that method for use in serving the public.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 5, 2010)

I tried this yesterday first with older eggs and with very fresh eggs. The older eggs worked like a charm. the fresher eggs did not work at all.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I tried this yesterday first with older eggs and with very fresh eggs. The older eggs worked like a charm. the fresher eggs did not work at all.



That was my suspicion.  Thanks for doing the experiment and reporting the results.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 5, 2010)

No matter what I do - I have the worst luck. Nothing ever works for me.


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 6, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> No matter what I do - I have the worst luck. Nothing ever works for me.


You can do it!


----------



## missM (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try that!!  
My method is - hard boil, dunk in very cold water, whack all over with the back of a spoon, crunch in hand and peel. dunking now and again in the cold water.   Works.  
But just for the hell of it...COPD notwithstanding.... I will try to blow them!!))


----------



## missM (Oct 6, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Call it what you like. It's an unsanitary way to peel an egg. I can't imagine any health department approving of that method for use in serving the public.


  Andy, have you got any idea what goes on in most restaurants? If you did, you wouldn't eat out, if this is the way you feel
Grandson who is a chef and has his own restaurant, says he only eats out  in spots where he knows the chef personally and knows how he runs his operation.  
And anyway... we need other people's germs so that we can keep up our immunity factors.   So. be not afraid


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 6, 2010)

Colds, flu, mononucleosis - Gee, I guess I'll just go out and collect other people's saliva so I get all that immunity.

It's upsetting that so many of the DCers seem to think this is a wonderful new way to shell hard boiled eggs.

Back to your original way of doing it, MissM, if you keep the egg under running water as you peel it, once you get the membrane started, the running water will get in between the egg and the membrane and practically blow the rest of the shell off.


----------



## missM (Oct 6, 2010)

Zhi, I truly hope no one spits on my eggs or into the sourdough starter (there's a rumour that SF bakers do that!).
Still,  the fact remains that we DO need the herd factor to boost our immunity.  I don't think we need worry about getting mono from someone spitting on our eggs - it's an unlikely scenario for most chefs.   If it worries you, just don't travel on a train, keep out of supermarkets and whatever you do, don't kiss anyone.   Mono is not called the "Kissing disease" for nothing!  ))


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2010)

missM said:


> Andy, have you got any idea what goes on in most restaurants? If you did, you wouldn't eat out, if this is the way you feel...





missM said:


> Zhi, I truly hope no one spits on my eggs or into the sourdough starter (there's a rumour that SF bakers do that!).
> Still,  the fact remains that we DO need the herd factor to boost our immunity...




I do have an idea about what goes on in restaurants.  Are you excusing that kind of behavior?  I don't condone it or try to perpetuate it in my kitchen.

I prefer to get my 'herd factor' from a mouth of my own choosing.

Because we are exposed to bad hygiene in some places does not excuse bad hygiene in all places.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 6, 2010)

Help. I put eggs in cold water, put a teaspoon of baking soda in, brought to a light boil, took off stove and let sit for 17 minutes. Let sit in ice bath for a long time.

I'm having a problem I've actually NEVER encountered. The egg whites are water. the yellow inside is definetely done - soft - but done. There not yolkie or anything like that. 

I've never seen such a mess.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 6, 2010)

The whites aren't done?  Sounds like maybe the eggs could have been sticking out of the water a little although it seems to me that they still would have cooked.  I mean how can you have cooked yolks without having cooked whites?


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 6, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Help. I put eggs in cold water, put a teaspoon of baking soda in, brought to a light boil, took off stove and let sit for 17 minutes. Let sit in ice bath for a long time.
> 
> I'm having a problem I've actually NEVER encountered. The egg whites are water. the yellow inside is definetely done - soft - but done. There not yolkie or anything like that.
> 
> I've never seen such a mess.




Maybe you came up with a new way to serve eggs.  Now all you have to do is name it and get the rich to think it is the new trend and you are set.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Oct 6, 2010)

*Eggciting*

I think the most eggciting threads I've read on DC has had to do with eggs.  >>referencing the how do you scramble your eggs thread!


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

Some of the thread comments here have been pretty scrambled.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to think that the eggs didn't get hot enough.  The white starts setting at around 170' F or so.  Anything less and you are simply pasteurizing your eggs.  

If your wter cooled too quickly, or there wasn't enough in the pot to create sufficient thermal mass, the water may have cooled quickly below the temperature required to set (cook) the eggs whites.  Instead of completely removing the pan from the heat source, try turning it down until it no longer boils, then let it cook for about seven minutes for hard boiled.  Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinysmom (Oct 6, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Help. I put eggs in cold water, put a teaspoon of baking soda in, brought to a light boil, took off stove and let sit for 17 minutes. Let sit in ice bath for a long time.
> 
> I'm having a problem I've actually NEVER encountered. The egg whites are water. the yellow inside is definetely done - soft - but done. There not yolkie or anything like that.
> 
> I've never seen such a mess.




After the eggs come to a boil take them off the fire, put a lid on the pot and let them sit for 10 minutes.  Then plunge them in iced water.  (and now I know to add baking soda to the water!)


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 7, 2010)

"I prefer to get my 'herd factor' from a mouth of my own choosing."

Thanks, Andy M.  Well put.

Zhizara


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 7, 2010)

I keep thinking of all the fatal diseases that can be transmitted via saliva like AIDS, herpes, hepatitus.  Getting these diseases don't make you immune, they make you dead.


----------



## cookingkitchen (Oct 7, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I keep thinking of all the fatal diseases that can be transmitted via saliva like AIDS, herpes, hepatitus.  Getting these diseases don't make you immune, they make you dead.


You can't get AIDS from saliva unless it is in huge quantities...like gallons


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 7, 2010)

The eggs I did the other day and blew 1 out while still a little warm won't do it now that they are cold.

They are still peel pretty easy to peel so the baking soda will stay in my water.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2010)

If you're worried about sloppy unsanitary blowing out of the hb eggs from shells, worry also about someones hands not being absolutely free of germs and other nasties. Every consider that (you who are worried about germs)?

I would imagine if you simply rinse the shelled hb eggs under running water, it should remove any health concerns.  It's not like whatever is in your breath is going to permeate or stick to the outer layer of a hb egg.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

Caslon said:


> If you're worried about sloppy unsanitary blowing out of the hb eggs from shells, worry also about someones hands not being absolutely free of germs and other nasties. Every consider that (you who are worried about germs)?...




I do worry about dirty hands as well.  

I don't understand why you and others raise the issue that there are other sources of food contamination suggesting that makes it OK for spit to be on HB eggs.

I worry about all sources of food contamination.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2010)

I bet someone could easily invent (or already has) a device that holds the egg (like holding it in your hand) and a small and simple piston like pump that takes the place of someones spitty breath?

Or...just the piston pump thingy and you can hold the egg in your hand while you pump.  Such a device would be cheap to produce and mark up could be profitable.

The piston pump part could even be spring loaded before hand and just a finger push would release the little piston pump and force air into the egg shell.

I'll get right on it...in my mind.  It's really amazing how many patents are filed and not made it to market. The idea is there and patented.  Looks good on paper I guess.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 7, 2010)

I think there is something called an eggstractor.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 7, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I think there is something called an eggstractor.
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's cute!  Why haven't we seen it on TV?  I wonder if it actually works.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a review I found on-line...



23 of 23 people found the following review helpful: 
1.0 out of 5 stars *Complete waste of money*, May 11, 2004 
By *Nicolle* (Carmichael, CA USA) - See all my reviews
I am not even strong enough to use the Eggstractor, but fortunately my husband was strong enough to push the "bellows" down so at least we could try it out. 
Here's a summary of our results:
We tried 11 eggs. The 12th egg I hand peeled, to make sure the eggs were cooked perfectly. Preparing the egg involves cooking it perfectly and cooling it (same as for hand peeling). Then you have to pierce the top of the egg, and perfectly crack the base of the egg, before putting it on the Eggstractor. It took me less time to hand peel the egg than it took my husband to properly "prepare" the egg for "Eggstraction." Out of 11 eggs:
* 3 came out with half of the shell still on.
* 8 basically exploded into anywhere from 4 to a dozen pieces, all with the shell still on the whites. Save your money, really!


----------



## Caslon (Oct 8, 2010)

An invention based on the hold the egg in your hand and blow hard method, no doubt.

I bet someone could come up with a simple spring loaded plunger you pull back and cock.  Break the egg top, hold over the egg top and press the release trigger.

No matter what device used, how you cook the eggs is what counts for success (I bet).

I don't think anyones mentioned this, but eggs peel easier when brought to room temp (when stored in fridge).


----------



## gage (Oct 9, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Now I'll be afraid to eat anything with hard boiled eggs in it that I did not make myself. You never know who thinks its a great idea to spit all over them. NASTY!


 
If people would just read or watch jacques pepin or julia child they would crack the eggs after cooking in ice water ,couldn't get easier. Learn to cook people . BTW the original guy says he boils them 10-15 minutes! doesn't mention cooling! I'd hate to see/smell the blue sulpher ring on those yolksafter 15 minutes!  Anyone caught spitting on my eggs is persona non grata    Regards


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 9, 2010)

gage said:


> . Learn to cook people .


 
Thank you for your friendly and genrous comments.  I'm sure they will encourage people to post to this website.


----------



## Alix (Oct 9, 2010)

OK, folks, this has run its course. Thread closed.


----------

